# ram mount



## travis25 (Dec 19, 2004)

got my "red dall"ram back from taxidermist.
he did a really good job and it didnt take that long.
If anyone needs a good taxidermist check out
http://www.absolutetaxidermy.com/
pic of ram.


----------



## chris_kreiner (Sep 6, 2006)

Looks good Travis

Where did you shot the ram at?


----------



## soggybtmboys (Feb 24, 2007)

Nice mount!


----------



## Liv4Trappin (Feb 22, 2006)

Great looking Ram. Vaughn is a very nice guy.
I am doing a seminar down at Cabela's on Labor Day weekend for the public with 
him. I think he is mounting a Whitetail and I will be doing a Red Fox.

Mike


----------

